# Virginia Beach/Hampton Roads Playdate



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

This is the fourth year we've hosted a playdate on Memorial day Weekend and they get better, and bigger, every year!

Playdate is at my house, May 28th, 2011 1PM in Virginia Beach~~ If you are close enough to come, or vacationing in Vabeach that particular weekend, we'd love to have you!

Please send my a Private message or Forum email for more information and directions  

xoxo,
Kara and Gucci


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

:bump: 

PM or email me for more info!

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

:bump:

another bump to see if anyone nearby is on the forum today, or vacationing here Memorial day weekend 

Kara


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Kara,
We' re 2 hours away, but won't be able to go. It sounds like lots of fun. 
Looking forward to seeing the pictures!


----------



## thefinch256 (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re : Virginia Beach/Hampton Roads Playdate*

I didn't heard about Playdate , what do happen in that day if it is interesting then i would like celebrate this day , and now when will held this day again.

Virginia Beach VA Locksmith


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

you can join our group at meetup:
http://www.meetup.com/HamptonRoadsHavanese/

We will probably have one in the next few weeks at Croatan Beach

Kara


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Kara, I sent you an email from the meet-up group, did you get it?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes! I did, I just emailed you back, let me know if you didn't receive it

Kara


----------



## marjorie miner (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm bringing my Havanese with me to the Founders Inn, Virginia Beach March 21,22. The Gideon's are having their state convention but didn't want to leave my puppy home.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

marjorie miner said:


> I'm bringing my Havanese with me to the Founders Inn, Virginia Beach March 21,22. The Gideon's are having their state convention but didn't want to leave my puppy home.


Do you have a pet stroller? Those are great for things like that. I usually zip her up in it and put a baby blanket over the top and nobody even knows I have a puppy, they just think its a sleeping baby, Not sure on Founder's inn policies, but I've found that most people/places are okay with the dog contained in the stroller.

Kara


----------



## marjorie miner (Jan 25, 2014)

No I don't have a pet stroller but the hotel takes small dogs and knows I'm bringing him.
I used to take my chihuahua to a hotel in New Jersey. They didn't have a problem with her on a leash. Thanks.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

If anyone lives in the VA, we are having an indoor playdate at Muddy Paws on the 16 Feb from 12-2pm. Everyone is welcome to come join us.

http://www.meetup.com/HamptonRoadsHavanese/

If you can't make the 16 Feb, we having another one on 23 March, same place and time.


----------



## MomToFitz (Jan 30, 2014)

Fitz and I are in Williamsburg and would love to come, but he will have had only two shots by then and I don't want to risk it with an indoor play area. Is there a way yall could keep me in the loop for future meet ups? We'll be in the area until late April.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Your right down the street!! You can join the meet-up group. We have another indoor playdate at MPaws on 23 March, your welcome to come to that one too.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

I'll be there with Maggie! See you then.
Jeanne


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Did everyone join the group for email alerts?

here's the link:

http://www.meetup.com/HamptonRoadsHavanese/events/163666922/?gj=rcs.d&a=co2.d_grp&rv=rcs.d

Joining is free, our group does NOT charge any membership fees, all free!
Hope to see everyone there and BIG THANKS to Betty for setting this up and hosting this playdate 

Kara


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

:bump:


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

:cheer2: We are having another indoor playdate this Sunday, 23 March, 12-2pm at Muddy Paws in Norfolk. Everyone is welcome! :grouphug: I want my two to get use to being around other Havi's. Hope to see you and your babies there!! :biggrin1:


----------



## MomToFitz (Jan 30, 2014)

Fitz and I will be there! I am really looking forward to it-- we will have such a great time. Fitz absolutely loves playing with other dogs and this is perfect timing because he got his third set of shots last week. He'll be the hyper one running around in circles!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Perfect!! Hopefully he get everyone else to join in on the fun. LOL


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

I won't be able to make it this month  due to my trip and anniversary 
Have a great time! We will miss seeing everyone.
Jeanne


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Hi Jeanne, Happy Early Anniversary!!  I did get your email – we will miss you and Maggie at the meetup. Have fun celebrating - enjoy your trip. 

Hopefully you can make it to the next one.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Here a some pictures from this weekend's playdate...Rosie, Puppy Fitz, Canela and Vino.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

a few more to include the car ride home....


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Those are wonderful pictures. Looks like everyone had a fun time, including the new puppy Fritz. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MomToFitz (Jan 30, 2014)

Fitz had lots of fun and then slept the rest of the day


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

BFrancs said:


> Here a some pictures from this weekend's playdate...Rosie, Puppy Fitz, Canela and Vino.


Looks like the fur kids had a great time! Look at the puppy, so adorable and playful. I imagine they all slept well on the ride home. 
Thanks for sharing,
Jeanne


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

MomToFitz said:


> Fitz had lots of fun and then slept the rest of the day


Thanks for coming out! We all fell in LOVE with Fitz - he was a ball of energy.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

